
Bridge.NET. Write C#. Run JavaScript - polskibus
http://bridge.net/the-bridge-is-open/
======
overlord_tm
Finnaly, no language is complete without compile-to-javascript support :)

~~~
Guillaume86
The .NET ecosystem already had his fair share of these, see
[https://github.com/jashkenas/coffeescript/wiki/List-of-
langu...](https://github.com/jashkenas/coffeescript/wiki/List-of-languages-
that-compile-to-JS#c-f-net-related-languages)

